# General > AquaTalk >  What happened to live bloodworms?

## bernie

I remembered while I was in primary school , my uncle would buy live bloodworms to feed his fish. But now Lfs don't seem to sell them anymore? What is the reason?

----------


## fotoudavid

you mean those $0.30 cents type??

----------


## theludicrous

i heard that the live bloodworms carry diseases. that's why it was omitted.

----------


## crevette

It's sold in frozen form these days. It's considered safer for the fish, apparently, parasites will be killed in the frozen process. You also don't have to keep changing water to keep the worms alive.

----------


## bernie

But tubifex worms also have parasites why they are still available now?

----------


## lucasjiang

If what i heard is correct, it is because rearing bloodworms also breeds mosquito larvae, hence for health reasons they stopped importing it. After all bloodworms and mosquito larvae are quite similar, both are the young of midges and mosquitoes (which are similar) respectively, and require similar living conditions.

----------


## takaco

> It's sold in frozen form these days. It's considered safer for the fish, apparently, parasites will be killed in the frozen process. You also don't have to keep changing water to keep the worms alive.



frozen welly expensive  :Mad:

----------


## s204

Many years ago i still remember buying live bloodworms for my wild discus from a LFS in bedok every friday. Was told that the live blood worms were from hongkong. But after the LFS ceased operations i never see live bloodworms for sale again.

----------


## reiner09

What's worst is i have live bloodworms in my cycling tank..trying to rid of them..

----------


## takaco

> Many years ago i still remember buying live bloodworms for my wild discus from a LFS in bedok every friday. Was told that the live blood worms were from hongkong. But after the LFS ceased operations i never see live bloodworms for sale again.



bedok blk 85 the uncle still selling bloodworm ~

----------


## s204

> bedok blk 85 the uncle still selling bloodworm ~


Really? Which shop? The one in the market? They still selling the live blood worms? If so must head down to have a look.

----------


## takaco

> Really? Which shop? The one in the market? They still selling the live blood worms? If so must head down to have a look.


Blk 84 last week i see still have ~

BTW The market got sell tropical fish ?

----------


## s204

Was at the market having breakfast the other day and saw a fish stall there. Didn't really have time to check the stall out though.
The one at blk 84 is the shop that sells a lot of bird cages also? Beside the pianyi dao siao shop last time?

----------


## takaco

> Was at the market having breakfast the other day and saw a fish stall there. Didn't really have time to check the stall out though.
> The one at blk 84 is the shop that sells a lot of bird cages also? Beside the pianyi dao siao shop last time?


_Darwin_ Aquarium

----------


## s204

ok thanks. I will check it out soon.

----------


## bernie

Keep us updated Bro s204 ok?
Maybe you can ask the Lfs why live bloodworms are so rare nowadays,
I think most of us want to know. 
Thanks.

----------


## theludicrous

the uncle at my lfs said the live worms somehow carried parasites and all, i suppose the diseases that causes fish to die, that's why they stopped selling them.

----------


## s204

> Keep us updated Bro s204 ok?
> Maybe you can ask the Lfs why live bloodworms are so rare nowadays,
> I think most of us want to know. 
> Thanks.


Will do so. Today quite busy to go down to have a look. Will likely pop over during the weekends to check out if there is any live blood worms for sale and update here.

----------


## bluekoii

Saw them in pasir ris farm, Formosa, on the extreme left shop when u turn in.

But what is the reason you want to feed live blood worm?

----------


## s204

Actually not me who wants to buy the bloodworms but my dad. He is an old timed hobbyist. He always believe that live blood worms can condition his breeding stock faster and better.

----------


## Lucrado

I do agree that live blood worms can condition our fishes pretty well.
Some of my apistos used to breed quickly when i feed them bloodworms..
I think having bloodworms from a clean source will prevent any fish from turning sick though.

----------


## s204

Yes i have to agree. No wonder all those fishes which i tried to breed with no success always breed in my dad's tank. Too bad i feel live blood worms are too much work to handle.

----------


## Lucrado

Too much work to handle in terms of?

----------


## s204

> Too much work to handle in terms of?


Have to take time off to go buy the live blood worms. Currently using frozen bloodworms so i can buy a box and use slowly.
Also i notice my dad doing something to the live tubifex/bloodworms before feeding. Never really notice what he does but seems to me he is treating the worms to get rid of the parasites and unwanted stuff before feeding to his fishes. Also need to wash the worms every now and then to keep them alive.
So i guess that's too much work for a lazy hobbyist like me.

----------


## takaco

> Have to take time off to go buy the live blood worms. Currently using frozen bloodworms so i can buy a box and use slowly.
> Also i notice my dad doing something to the live tubifex/bloodworms before feeding. Never really notice what he does but seems to me he is treating the worms to get rid of the parasites and unwanted stuff before feeding to his fishes. Also need to wash the worms every now and then to keep them alive.
> So i guess that's too much work for a lazy hobbyist like me.


Nowaday frozen worm cost how much ?

----------


## s204

> Nowaday frozen worm cost how much ?


I am using the hikari 32 cube bloodworms. Cost me $15 per box. I think there are cheaper alternatives though.

----------


## Lucrado

Yeah, I guess your dad applies some anti parasitic medicine to the bloodworms for treatment just in case.
Can try soaking them in the fish vitamin solutions... Might help your fishes.

Another way that i believe will encourage fish spawning(apart from tank conditions) is to have a varied diet for them..
I feed mine live daphnia(or frozen daphnia), microworms,banana worms,grindal worms, Tetra Pro Colour Crisps, Mosquito Larvae , Frozen or Live Bloodworms(hardly), NLS small fish food formula,Borneo Wild Pellets Pro Colour and Live BrineShrimp(Decap brine eggs) once every 1-2weeks.

Moderation works well for me.

----------


## s204

> Yeah, I guess your dad applies some anti parasitic medicine to the bloodworms for treatment just in case.
> Can try soaking them in the fish vitamin solutions... Might help your fishes.
> 
> Another way that i believe will encourage fish spawning(apart from tank conditions) is to have a varied diet for them..
> I feed mine live daphnia(or frozen daphnia), microworms,banana worms,grindal worms, Tetra Pro Colour Crisps, Mosquito Larvae , Frozen or Live Bloodworms(hardly), NLS small fish food formula,Borneo Wild Pellets Pro Colour and Live BrineShrimp(Decap brine eggs) once every 1-2weeks.
> 
> Moderation works well for me.


Yes i have to agree with you. My dad does not feed live worms all the time. Mostly commercial prepared food. Last time i still remember he makes his own fish food for his guppies. But i guess over the years he also toned down and no longer does that anymore. A quote from my dad is 'too much of a good thing is never good.'

----------


## lucasjiang

> Yeah, I guess your dad applies some anti parasitic medicine to the bloodworms for treatment just in case.
> Can try soaking them in the fish vitamin solutions... Might help your fishes.
> 
> Another way that i believe will encourage fish spawning(apart from tank conditions) is to have a varied diet for them..
> I feed mine live daphnia(or frozen daphnia), microworms,banana worms,grindal worms, Tetra Pro Colour Crisps,* Mosquito Larvae* , Frozen or Live Bloodworms(hardly), NLS small fish food formula,Borneo Wild Pellets Pro Colour and Live BrineShrimp(Decap brine eggs) once every 1-2weeks.
> 
> Moderation works well for me.


How do you get mosquito larvae???

----------


## Lucrado

Went to the canals/park ponds to find whenever i am free ><

----------


## copycat01

mosquito larvae - be careful, later AVA come after u or is it AVA. anyway pls avoid mosquito larvae
Live mosquito larvae - it was cliam that it boost the color of the fish. maybe cause it fresh????
Turbix worm - very dirty, need to wash and it very untidy. tried freezing the fresh worms before but after freezing the worm scratte badly though the tank.

----------


## Lucrado

Not to worry,i hardly feed now  :Smile:

----------


## Leon

wow Lucrado... you tried many food!!! your fishes good life!!!  :Wink:

----------


## takaco

> I am using the hikari 32 cube bloodworms. Cost me $15 per box. I think there are cheaper alternatives though.



Like that i should keep buying live one cheaper  :Wink:

----------


## Lucrado

Just wondering,wouldnt self freezing the bloodworms be a better choice in this case?
(Although there is no UV sterilization,but still we are feeding the worms "Fresh")

I tried feeding frozen daphnia which i froze after buying quite alot live daphnia.
Rather easy to control the amount to feed at times if packed/frozen in a ziplock bag.

----------


## copycat01

DIY freezing is easier provide you clean the bloodworm first. than again there are hobbist whom find it a hassle to clean it. prefer to DIY as i could manage the portion i wan

----------


## Lucrado

Does DIY bloodworms see less blood in the water when defrost?

----------


## takaco

> I am using the hikari 32 cube bloodworms. Cost me $15 per box. I think there are cheaper alternatives though.


 bought mine $1.20
30cube.gif

----------


## bernie

Takaco, is that the new hikari ?

----------


## takaco

> Takaco, is that the new hikari ?



i'm not sure about  :Embarassed:  i removed all the casing the melt the worm and divide it into smaller portion  :Smile:

----------


## antjoey1122

Wow super ancient thread....really what happen to Live blood worms? When I am a boy this is selling together with tubi in market LFS. Missed the good old days..... :Sad:

----------


## marshal99

guess with zika and all the dengue outbreak in the past , they finally ban bloodworms although you might find a few of them in live tubifex worms_._

----------


## antjoey1122

> guess with zika and all the dengue outbreak in the past , they finally ban bloodworms although you might find a few of them in live tubifex worms_._


I actually managed to revive some from frozen blood worms

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## marshal99

> I actually managed to revive some from frozen blood worms
> 
> Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk


you can revive frozen bloodworms to be alive . didn't realise you could.

----------


## antjoey1122

Yes, I got my frozen cube from a LFS from AMK market. 

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamerxzxz

actually still got quite afew places sell Live Bloodworms.. if you want you can start your own culture of bloodworms. 
These are places i have personally bought live bloodworms from. 

Seaview Aquarium - Seletar
C328 - Clementi
NKS - Kovan
OTF - Pasir Ris Farmway
Uneed Aquarium - Bangkit (Bukit Panjang)

----------


## fireblade

I thought C328 is selling tubifex worms only?




> actually still got quite afew places sell Live Bloodworms.. if you want you can start your own culture of bloodworms. 
> These are places i have personally bought live bloodworms from. 
> 
> Seaview Aquarium - Seletar
> C328 - Clementi
> NKS - Kovan
> OTF - Pasir Ris Farmway
> Uneed Aquarium - Bangkit (Bukit Panjang)

----------


## Guppendler

Live blood worms had been banned in Singapore many years back. Some young hobbyists here had never seen blood worms before and gets confused with tubifex worms. Blood worms are actually larvae and not worms

----------


## Trichopsis

Bloodworms: Aquatic larvae of small flies known as midges:



Like what others have said, I have not seen live bloodworms for sale in the LFS since the 1990s.

Not to be confused with Tubifex worms, which are aquatic annelid worms, and are closely related to earthworms:


I know there are some locations in our drains and reservoirs where large numbers of bloodworms can be found in the sediment. A number of reservoirs have periodic swarms of adult midges, so there are likely to be many bloodworms hidden in the sediment, beneath rocks, or among vegetation. However, I think harvesting them is going to be very difficult, likely involves trespassing of some sort, and who knows what pollutants may be present.

----------


## Guppendler

And I want to add it's not possible to revive frozen blood worms.

----------


## JustKeepSwimming

> And I want to add it's not possible to revive frozen blood worms.


Yea, best thing to do is just thaw them before putting them in the tank. Personally I like thawing them in Garlic Guard.

----------


## Gabs

Yea sea view has them but you will need to ask they dont display it. Just go to the back of the shop where they keep the shrimps and tell the guy you wanna buy some blood worms live one's if not he will direct you to the frozen ones.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk

----------


## marshal99

> And I want to add it's not possible to revive frozen blood worms.


yeah , was wondering how the guy was able to revive them ,maybe those worms went through the austin powers unfrozen process...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpNoaR_Nzrs

----------


## Lagat

I have always been told that live blood worms can potentially be be dangerous to feed unless you know they have been raised properly - ie no diseases etc. As a result many folks tend to use either live black worms or even the red worms used in composting (I have done these and they work great but these can get bigger size).

My choice for feeding bloods therefore has been to use the frozen ones From the Hikari bio-pure line. I do the same for tubifex. As with any food the basic guidlines are similar. Feed what your fish eat in a few minutes, So put in a couple and watch, if they are gone fast, add a few more.

Perhaps folks who do use the live ones can add something.

_________________________
Best Limo Fairfax

----------

